
What’s Behind the Crash in the Gold Market? - jwallaceparker
http://business.time.com/2013/04/16/whats-behind-the-crash-in-the-gold-market/
======
infomofo
I'm surprised Cyprus's bailout plan isn't mentioned in this article. As part
of it's bailout package, Cyprus was forced to liquidate it's gold stores.
While this amount (~14 tons) is negligible to the world gold balance- the
amount of gold that other troubled European nations have (Italy, Spain,
Portugal) is massive. If they are forced to go through similar plans, the
flooding of the world gold market would greatly increase the supply.

~~~
No1
It was mentioned "... Cypriot central banks’ need to sell off some its gold
reserves to pay for its bailout ..."

What wasn't mentioned was Japanese selling of gold since it has risen to all-
time highs vs. the weakening yen.

[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142412788732382030457841...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323820304578412283865306950.html)

